# Purchased my first handgun today



## redwing829 (Nov 23, 2006)

Well I purchased my first handgun today. A Sig 229 9mm. The store had to order it and it should be in sometime this week. Can't wait to take it to the range. I will post pics when it come in. Does any one have pictures of where to lube on a new handgun. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Congrats 

ENjoy the new gun 

While I've never owned a Sig, generally most guns lube the same. The rails on the frame. The outside of the barrel where it rubs the muzzle hole in the slide, and where the top of the barrel ribs the top of the slide.

The manual should give U topc on where to lube. Other manuals I own for other guns sometime show U a illustration showing where to lube.


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

You are lucky. Your first handgun purchase is one very fine auto. Mine is great. Unfortunately for me, I wasted a lot of money on S&W auto's before I discovered SigSauer. The instruction manual will tell you how to care for the gun. Basically, place one tiny drop (don't over do it) of gun oil inside the rail on each side of the slide near the rear. Tilt it forward and let the oil run down the rail. It's lubed. Enjoy your 229.


----------



## pistolman1974 (Jan 4, 2007)

Congrats,

you bought a good pistol, train with it, maintian it, and most of all have fun with it.


----------



## redwing829 (Nov 23, 2006)

Here is a picture of the my new SIG


----------



## Spenser (Nov 6, 2006)

You'll love it. That one looks DARN familiar to me... 

I'm a big Sig fan.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Congrats on a very good gun. Will be looking foward to pics and range report.


----------

